# Mit Cancel Button ein JPanel schliessen



## Pantschi (29. Mrz 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Problem ist, wenn ich den Cancel Button drücke, dann wird meine ganze Anwendung beendet.
Folgende Anwendung habe ich: 
Zuerst ein JPanel welches mir eine Liste in einer JTabel anzeigt. Nun habe ich einen Button Suchen erstellt 
und beim anklicken öffnet mir dieser ein neues JPanel.
Auf dieser Suche-Maske kann ich nun abfragen machen und die Ergebnisse werden mir auch angezeigt.
Das Problem ist nun aber, wenn ich auf der Suchmaske den Button Cancel drücke möchte ich zurück zu
meiner JTabel, aber das ganze Programm wird geschlossen. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit nur ein Fenster zu schliessen?

Gruss


----------



## Marco13 (29. Mrz 2008)

Ein JPanel kann man nicht "schließen", nur ggf entfernen. Für ein Fenster/Frame: 
frame.setVisible(false);
frame.dispose();
...


----------



## Pantschi (29. Mrz 2008)

Also im Moment mache ich es mit System.exit, aber eben das beendet mir das ganze Programm. Wenn ich es so mache, wie du oben beschrieben hast, dann ist das zweite Fenster (Suchmaske) immer noch aktiv und verbraucht unnötig memory.
Was meinst du mit ggf entfernen?


----------



## Maeher (29. Mrz 2008)

Irgendwas verstehe ich nicht so recht:
Du redest von J*Panels* die du schließen möchtest und von Fenstern. JPanels können aber nur Elemente in Fenstern (z.B. JFrame) sein.


----------



## LordLuzifer (29. Mrz 2008)

frame.dispose() gibt den Speicher frei, den das Fenster belegt.


----------



## Pantschi (31. Mrz 2008)

Sorry für die Verwirrung, ich meinte natürlich JFrame, die schliessen möchte. Danke für deinen Tipp mit setVisible(false) hats funktioniert und für den Hinweis betr. frame.dispose().


----------



## Gast (13. Apr 2008)

Hallo Leute, 
kann mir jemand bitte helfen. Ich möchte auf ein Logo klicken und dabei soll die Seite zu gehen. Wie macht man das? Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für Eure Hilfe.
Tschüss


----------



## Maeher (13. Apr 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte auf ein Logo klicken und dabei soll die Seite zu gehen.


Meinst du eine Website in die ein Logo eingebettet ist (als Applet) oder ein eigenständiges Java-Programm?


----------



## Gast (13. Apr 2008)

Was ist ein Applet? 
Die Seite hat schon sein eigenes Logo.


----------



## Maeher (13. Apr 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist ein Applet?


Naja, eine Form eines Java-Programms, das in eine Website eingebaut wird. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, weil du von einer (Web?)Seite geschrieben hast.
Wie kommst du sonst darauf diese Frage in einem Forum über Java-Benutzeroberflächen zu stellen? ???:L


----------



## Gast (13. Apr 2008)

Es ist auch eine Website. Ich bin totale Anfängerin. Kannst du mir nicht, ein Tipp geben, wie man das macht? Ich soll das für einen Bekannten machen und er möchte das so haben, sonst wäre ich nicht hier. Das wäre sehr nett von dir.


----------



## Gast (11. Nov 2008)

lol


----------



## Verjigorm (11. Nov 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es ist auch eine Website. Ich bin totale Anfängerin. Kannst du mir nicht, ein Tipp geben, wie man das macht? Ich soll das für einen Bekannten machen und er möchte das so haben, sonst wäre ich nicht hier. Das wäre sehr nett von dir.



Ich glaube du redest eher von Javascript...


----------

